# 8th Annual "FITCHBURG RIDES" Swap Meet is ON !



## Handyman (Apr 20, 2021)

Join us on *Saturday, June 19th* for our 8th annual "FITCHBURG RIDES" antique, vintage, custom, and late model bicycle swap ! Gates open at 7:00am for vendors and 8:00am - 2:00pm for the general public. As always there is *NO CHARGE* for vendors and your space is *UNLIMITED*.  Plenty of free parking, easy access, hope to see you !   Fitchburg Rides team...





​


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2021)

This is a great swap. And it's always cool to check out the bikes in the musium.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 20, 2021)

How close is the museum?
I’m itching to go!


----------



## Handyman (Apr 21, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> How close is the museum?
> I’m itching to go!



Hi Giovanni,  The "Museum" (the Fitchburg Historical Society) where the annual Iver Johnson Bicycle show is held each year is a very short walk from the Fitchburg Rides swap.  However, the Historical Society has not committed to a show as of yet due to Covid restrictions. Keep an eye on this thread for updates.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Apr 30, 2021)

We are advertising this event locally to the public to "clean out the old bikes in your sheds, garages, attics and barns, and turn them into cash' ! I think it worked.  Got an email from a gentleman on the South Shore who will be bringing 2 original ladies safety bikes from the late 1890"s, a Highwheel bike, and cleaning out his garage of misc. parts. He sent me one pic of the safety (he said they both look very similar) and a pick of the Highwheel. Also several calls from local people who will be bringing what they call "old bikes".  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jun 11, 2021)

Just a week away.............hope to see you, getting lots of local activity and interest.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jun 14, 2021)

Just got an email from a gentleman on the South Shore who said he is bringing up "some interesting collectable bicycles".  Why not join us as a vendor?  Every year we have had some interesting surprises show up and I'm sure, this year will prove to be the same.........................at no cost to you to participate, why not join us !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 17, 2021)

Let's see what people are bringing Saturday.


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2021)

Hey, perfect timing!
It looks like June 19th is going to become a National Holiday this year.
What better way to celebrate Juneteenth, than to attend the annual Fitchburg Ride, and Antique Bicycle Swap Meet.
Emancipate those old bicycles and go for a ride!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 18, 2021)

I'll be bringing a nice original Womans Iver, a few early saddles, some fender sets, an early Iver frame, and assorted Iver parts.  Hope to see you.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## John G04 (Jun 18, 2021)

Any pictures? Opps a day early lol


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 18, 2021)

These and an assortment of parts.
'66 coppertone Panther two speed kickback and '68 green Huffy Camaro. Hammerhead 







Hope to see you there


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2021)

It was a great swap meet! Over 80 vendors by the time I left.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 19, 2021)

Fitchburg photos.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 19, 2021)

A few more and even a rainbow on the ride there.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 19, 2021)

Awesome swap and turn out. Thank you Dave.


----------



## The classic roll (Jun 19, 2021)

Great swap thanks to everyone who made this happen! Awesome weather great people and lots of bikes and parts. Also found one of the bikes on my list Iver Johnson truss bridge I love it.


----------

